# SAN LEANDRO CA. OIS ABDW of EDP.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok this is cut and dry. However people are still coming out of the woodwork alleging excessive force was used on a emotionally disturbed person.





SAN LEANDRO, Calif. (KRON) - The San Leandro Police Department has released body cam footage of the deadly officer-involved shooting that occurred at Walmart on April 18.

The police department released body cam video from both officers involved, along with the 911 call in a debriefing video posted on Wednesday.

Officers responded to reports of a person brandishing a bat and a possible robbery at the Walmart at 1555 Hesperian Blvd around 3:12 p.m.

When the first officer arrived, he determined there was no robbery attempt, but the man had a bat in his hand so he tried to detain him.

Police say the man was not cooperative, so the first officer tried to taze him but was unsuccessful. After failing the second time, the officer shot the man in the chest.

The man died at the scene.

He has been identified as 33-year-old Steven Taylor.

"Anytime we have an officer-involved shooting, it is a matter we take very seriously," San Leandro Police Chief Jeff Tudor said. "A number of steps and investigations automatically begin. The San Leandro Police Department will conduct a complete review of this incident. The Alameda County District's Attorney Office will conduct an independent investigation."

The shooting is now sparking outrage within the civil rights community.

James Burch, (Better known as a Dumb Fuck and a race baiting asshole) with the Anti-Police Terror Project, said the officer unlawfully killed Taylor who was likely suffering from some sort of mental lapse.

"What I saw in that video was a person in crisis and I would expect that any person who is in crisis would be dealt with with compassion," Burch said.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

This is a tough one, before tasers somebody probably would have blindsided this guy and knocked him on his ass. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Talk about a cop with a game face though, he just shot a guy and he is just calm cool and collected.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

My ONLY question is, did Officer B really have to deploy his taser since Taylor had dropped the bat, had been shot and was staggering. Please bear in mind, I'm NOT second guessing his actions, I was not on scene, I was not effected physically and mentally and have no idea for certain what I would have done, it's just the ONLY question I have.

And I agree on the blindsiding move. It WAS often very effective.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with it he could have been fucked up on PCP, had a vest, the shot missed, dropped the bat and transitioned to a firearm/knife until he is cuffed up the threat is still there.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> My ONLY question is, did Officer B really have to deploy his taser since Taylor had dropped the bat, had been shot and was staggering. Please bear in mind, I'm NOT second guessing his actions, I was not on scene, I was not effected physically and mentally and have no idea for certain what I would have done, it's just the ONLY question I have.
> 
> And I agree on the blindsiding move. It WAS often very effective.


I haven't watched the video yet but this is my take: the sooner they can get the guy cuffed up, the sooner they can render aid and clear medical straight in. If that means tasering or bean bagging a suspect that is still a threat (with lethal force coverage, since he demonstrated the ability to harm officers and would have the opportunity to do so if officers closed to secure him), so be it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

It looks good. Only IF you needed me to Armchair it, I would probably have just kept talking to the guy until being positive the backup troops were there and positioned, before I pushed it. But I wasn't there, so I dunno


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lately it seems everybody wants to be pissed off, refuse to descalate and then force officers to protect themselves. Honestly what's a cop to do these days? They haven't invented a soft restraining bubble to deploy yet..............


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Would it be unwise to suggest the officer wait for backup to arrive given that he could order bystanders to back up? 

I think it was brave borderline stupid to grab the arm with the bat in it and then just let him go. I keep thinking wow he’s lucky the guy didn’t strike him in the head.


----------

